# Etapa de potencia PLC S7



## felixyepez (Sep 26, 2006)

Saludos, agradezco de antemano cualquier sugerencia y/o ayuda que puedan prestarme.

Deseo realizar un control secuencial para en árbol de navidad, usando bombillas de 25W, 120VAC; es un gran árbol con aproximadamente 3000 bombillas. El control de la secuencia lo realicé con un PLC Step 7 con resultados satisfactorios, para el control de la potencia tengo planteado usar un aproximado de 18 salidas donde cada una maneje 180 bombillos conectados en paralelo; ya cuento con transformadores capaces de suministrar esta potencia, la ayuda que requiero es sobre la elección del dispositivo para manejar esta potencia a partir de la salida del PLC. He estado planteando la solución con Triacs o con Relevadores con salida a triacs pero no tengo experiencia con estos dispositivos. Según cálculos cada triac's y/o Relevador debe manejar aproximadamente 40 A y 120 VAC


----------



## VichoT (Sep 26, 2006)

Holas.Felixyepez. tienes razon. deberas conseguir algo que maneje 40A  con seguridad...teneindo en cuenta el amperaje y los tiempor relativamentelargos de conexion y deswconexion me inclinaria mas por rele.....

respecto a como conectarlos al PLC no  veo problemas.... yo trabaje con el siemens S7 y recuerdo que las salidas eran a 24VDC ideal para reles.... y en cuanto ala corriente como sear un solo rele por salida tampoco creo que se funda el PLC aunque par estar seguro deberas tener en cuenta si en algun momento dado estaran mas de una salida activas ...en este caso deveras saber la capacidad de disipacion de potencia del PLC ,respecto alas salidas.(lamentablemente no manejo este dato) esto lo deberas confrontar con la potencia maxima consumida por las salidas.

BYE!


----------



## thors (Oct 20, 2006)

lo mejor es que utilices  SSR ( reles de estado solido )


----------

